# 36 Mercury in St.Louis



## cr250mark (Mar 2, 2020)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




Cool guard


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 3, 2020)

I owned that bike... it wasn’t in that good of shape when I had it... lol. It’s actually a pretty nice bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 4, 2020)

36? Postwar isn’t it?


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 4, 2020)

Don't think that tank/paint scheme came out till about '47


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2020)

I tried to help & the dude is kind of a jerk. Screw him


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2020)

..and now I'm blocked. What an a$$hole


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 4, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost got Excited till I saw the pic


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 4, 2020)

If it was prewar I wouldn’t have sold it.... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> ..and now I'm blocked. What an a$$hole
> View attachment 1150516



What a prick, he had to add how much he’s making? Pffff.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just hope he knows more about epoxy finishes than he does bicycles!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 7, 2020)

It's basically a JC Higgins. Meh.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 13, 2020)

If there is anything worse than Ebay, it's Facebook.


----------

